# Help: Using a YN560 with a Nikon D7000



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

I could swear I've done this successfully before, but now I'm having no luck at all using my flash, Yongnuo YN560, with my D7000, OFF camera.
Maybe when I've done it before I've used my wireless triggers.

Anyway, I am looking for SPECIFIC settings to make these two specific items play well together, not for general advice.

I have the D7000 built-in flash in Commander mode and the flash set to slave mode, s1 specifically.

It "works" in that, when I take a picture, the flash fires. BUT: It has NO effect. The photo is just as dark as if the flash had not fired.

IS there a way to set this up so that, using just the commander mode (not triggers), I can use the flash off-camera and NOT have the built-in flash go off as well?
So far, the only way I've managed to get the flash to actually affect the photo is by setting the built-in flash to manual, with Commander mode. But then, both it AND the OCF go off, and I suspect the resulting light is simply from the built-in, not the YN560.

The YN is set on full power, by the way, simply to make sure I'm getting as much light flash as possible. But the pictures are DARK.

I feel like I am just missing something really simple, and I'm gonna feel like a dolt when someone tells me what I'm doing wrong. But at least, I'll be a dolt who can fire their flash properly. 

(P.S. Why don't I just USE the wireless triggers I have? Two reasons: 1. I want to figure this out, and 2) more importantly, I don't have any AAA batteries with a charge right now.  )


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2015)

O.K., I hope my answer doesn't end up sounding stupid, because I don't have "commander mode" nor that flash.

I think commander mode fires a preflash, no?  And if so, that might not be enough of a signal to the YN to fire in slave mode.

Anyway, when faced with anything like this, I just do some experimenting.

Shield the BI flash from your subject, and take a shot.  If the YN is flashing, it will show up.

Take a shot directed AT the YN to see if you're getting full power in slave mode.

Put the BI flash in manual, and see if the YN fires as expected.

If all else fails, put the YN in the hotshoe and test it there.


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh, and get some batteries for your RF remote.


----------



## baturn (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have a YN-560, but I just did a quick search and I don't think it is designed to work with Nikon's CLS. I think you must use triggers.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

baturn said:


> I don't have a YN-560, but I just did a quick search and I don't think it is designed to work with Nikon's CLS. I think you must use triggers.



My understanding was that you couldn't use it with TTL, but that you SHOULD be able to use it with the D7000, using the camera flash in commander mode and setting the flash power manually.

Ultimately, SOON in fact, I'm going to take care of the whole issue by just getting a flash or two that WILL work with the CLS.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

Designer said:


> O.K., I hope my answer doesn't end up sounding stupid, because I don't have "commander mode" nor that flash.
> 
> I think commander mode fires a preflash, no?  And if so, that might not be enough of a signal to the YN to fire in slave mode.
> 
> ...



The flash definitely works in the hotshoe, no problem.

What has really gotten me confused is the fact that, the way I had it setup, the Yongnuo was definitely flashing, and looked to be on full power--but it seems to have NO effect on the lighting in the photo, so clearly something weird is going on, most likely with the way I've got the settings.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2015)

sm4him said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a YN-560, but I just did a quick search and I don't think it is designed to work with Nikon's CLS. I think you must use triggers.
> ...


I think Sharon, you're confusing Commander mode with simply using the D7000s pop-up flash to trigger the other speedlights.  As mentioned, in Commander mode the pop-up flash communicates with the speedlight by 'flashing' prior to the shutter opening, whereas in regular manual mode, it simply flashes when the shutter is tripped, causing the speedlight to flash as well.

Put your on-camera speedlight in manual mode, dial down the power and/or flag it toward the speedlight, ensure the speedlight is set to an appropriate power level and I'll bet it works.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > baturn said:
> ...



Well, I thought you were on to something there, John. But nope, when I do that, just like earlier, the speedlight DOES fire, but even on full power, it has NO effect on the lighting in the photo.

I think I'll just not worry with it anymore. At some point, my AAAs will be charged up, and I'll just use the wireless triggers--and then buy myself a flash that is easier to setup with the D7000 for OCF.

I'm determined to learn OCF better this year, but I'm not off to a very good start.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like it is firing on the pre-flash which comes before the shutter opens.  Try setting the flash to s2 to see if that works.  If that doesn't work, Set the camera flash to Manual and 1/64 or what ever the lowest setting is and then try s1 or s2 to see which one works.  Let us know if you get it to work.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Sounds like it is firing on the pre-flash which comes before the shutter opens.


Yep, agree.  Not to sound like a Richard, but are you 100% sure your pop-up flash is set to 'Manual' and there's nothing else (Anti-redeye for instance) set?


----------



## greybeard (Feb 2, 2015)

The 560 is manual only, right?  If you have the pop up flash set to commander, it WILL emit pre-flashes in an attempt to communicate with a dedicated iTTL flash which the 560 is not.  Setting the 560 to s2 will tell it to ignore the pre-flash and should make things work.

hope this helps.


----------



## Mike_ (Feb 11, 2015)

sm4him said:


> IS there a way to set this up so that, using just the commander mode (not triggers), I can use the flash off-camera and NOT have the built-in flash go off as well?
> So far, the only way I've managed to get the flash to actually affect the photo is by setting the built-in flash to manual, with Commander mode. But then, both it AND the OCF go off, and I suspect the resulting light is simply from the built-in, not the YN560.
> )



I have never found a way to reliably use the YN560 in commander mode in all situations, regardless of settings.  I suspect the problem is that as you add more strobes there are more pre-flashes involved and it exceeds the time delay for the S1 and S2 settings.   So you might be able to get it to work by using just the built-in and maybe one additional iTTL strobe, but in my experience if you add too many strobes you can't get it to work regardless of whether you select S1 or S2 on the YN560.

One thing you can do is use the FV Lock feature which will eliminate the pre-flashes.  The problem here is that if you are using the built-in iTTL and the YN560 as a key light, it will not be used in the initial iTTL light computation so you have the potential to overexpose your subject.  So you just have to be aware of this and adjust things accordingly.

There is no way I know that you can trigger the YN560 and not have the built in go off at all short of using a PC cord, hot shoe extender cord, or some sort of 3rd party wireless trigger.  You can set the built in to manual and set the power to the lowest setting.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2015)

a little late but ..
I have a 560 but the one compatible with the Nikon SU-800
it was trials and tribulations here too

I recall some menu setting for Nikon that had to be on for things to work properly.  It was on the LCD too but the screen was so small I had to use a magnifying glass to see it.

IR won't work so hot .. The Yongnuo IR has about a 9 feet maximum even with a Nikon SU-800.  SB-700's could be a LONG ways away and work fine with the SU-800, just not the Yongnuo.

I use Yongnuo radio triggers now 622n's.  The growing pains were too much to handle with wasted time and brain energy.  The 560 is now the background  washout/color flash behind the sb-800s and sb-700s for the subject.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies and suggestions!!

In the end, I just got some more rechargeable AAAs for the wireless triggers. Why fight with trying to force it to work without them, when I KNOW I can get it to work with them?

I'm definitely going to be investing in a couple of YN568s in the near future, but for what I wanted to do right now, the 560 and triggers work just fine.  Just need to make a note to self: Self, quit losing your rechargeable AAAs!


----------



## roger.lawes (Jun 9, 2021)

sm4him said:


> I could swear I've done this successfully before, but now I'm having no luck at all using my flash, Yongnuo YN560, with my D7000, OFF camera.
> Maybe when I've done it before I've used my wireless triggers.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for SPECIFIC settings to make these two specific items play well together, not for general advice.
> ...


This link will show basic setup instructions.








						Tips for beginners: How to use Nikon's wireless flash system
					

Learn how to get started with off-camera flash using nothing more than your Nikon dSLR and an external speedlight.




					www.cnet.com
				



I understand the frustration. Speedlight does Work !  I have the WS560 which is similar to YN560 and a Nikon D7000. 
Fresh Batteries is very important. Replace AA batteries after 2 hours of usage or 50 flashes or until it stops working properly.  
 If a blinking blue led is lit reduce the Speedlight flash power until it changes to a red LED.
 On the menu item e3 or bracketing / Flash navigate to commander mode.
Note the flash shutter speed 1/60th sec and the flash sync speed 1/250sec. 
My camera exposure settings are 1/160s f8 iso100.
Press pop up flash button on the left hand side near the top and hold as you view the menu on top of the camera. Mine is set to --2.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 9, 2021)

roger.lawes said:


> This link will show basic setup instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are replying to a 6 year old thread.  Posted by a member who passed away several years ago.  Please check dates before replying to the “similar posts” at the bottom of the page.  Thanks.


----------



## WayneF (Jun 23, 2021)

sm4him said:


> I could swear I've done this successfully before, but now I'm having no luck at all using my flash, Yongnuo YN560, with my D7000, OFF camera.
> Maybe when I've done it before I've used my wireless triggers.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for SPECIFIC settings to make these two specific items play well together, not for general advice.
> ...



No, there is no way the remote manual flash S1 mode will work with camera flash Commander mode.

To be using that camera menu, I am assuming you want the camera builtin flash to trigger the remote in S1 mode.  *You need to set the camera flash menu to Manual flash mode, and then it will do what you want.*  The camera Manual flash might even perhaps be set to pretty low Manual power just enough to trigger the remote without also contributing frontal fill flash, or it can be set to the proper power to do what you want from it.

Reason it is not working:

Commander mode is designed to work the CLS flashes in AWL remote mode, which the YN560 S1 is Not.  Then, before the shutter opens, it flashes some low level command signals to the remotes (to set their power level from this Commander menu). Those flashes will trigger the S1 slave before the shutter opens, so it cannot contribute to the picture lighting. The remote flash will have already been fired when the shutter opens.

The same is true if using camera flash TTL mode.  TTL also fires a lowlevel preflash before the shutter opens, and low level preflash so will trigger the S1 flash too early to be useful.

*But camera flash Manual mode will do what you want. to trigger the remote flash S1 trigger in sync.*


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2021)

Locking this thread.  See my previous post about checking the dates before replying.


----------

